# Come on man everyone's doing it! ( My Official Intro to the TT world)



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Well I've spotted a few different intro threads lately so I figured I'd join in.

On this years drive back from H20 I began thinking that I need a new kinda kick something similar to my old car(Insert Old Car here!!)





But new to me, different to me. After the 8 hour drive from MA I knew in my mind exactly what I wanted, Literally one week later my old car was sold and gone. 

After about two weeks of searching I finally found a 2003 Brilliant Black 225 with Milage in the range I could live with.

80K to be exact, anyways I fell in love with the car right from the start my first drive home was awesome, I found the car almost two hours away so I really got to find out what the TT was all about on the way home.

The only issue with the car was the god awful wheels that were on it, The stock one's were not with the car , However it worked out for the better. After doing some searching and coming up short I decided against purchasing just a stock set of rollers. I reached out to a friend of mine and after a phone call and some CC info I ended up with these as my daily wheels.


Psyched on the finish, there top quality and the black matches my car quite well. 

As I am obsessed with not leaving things be before I even got a sticker on the car I sent it to the body shop. It needed some loving around the normal areas so I figured might as well respray the whole thing(haha told you obsessed) Along with the fresh Brilliant paint I decided to shave the wing, side indicators, as well as the front plate recess, grill trim recess and the useless caps below the headlights. 





Sorry for the not so swell pics, It's 32 out and I was not feeling very photogenic. I promise I'll give it a proper shoot once my other goodies are installed, Which leads me to my new endeavour, My bags should be in my mits by the end of this month. I saved my management from my previous car cause I knew this would be bagged as well. I'm going to tackle the trunk build this weekend, I'll have some pics to update for that because I am going to do it all the way I want the first time.

As for summer wheels...I'm undecided I have my old RS's but thats been done, It does look amazing though.

Only time will tell.. 

Anyways theres my rant and introduction..

Cheers , :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to the club!

Are those ebay or stock tails?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave: hi


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Another addition the the minimal amount of TT's out of mass :wave:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:

There stock tails, I haven't found many good options for replacements so I was thinking of trying to do an all red tail with some Tint from the body shop.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got some of those lamin-x things


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!!!!! I wanted to see how those snowflakes look on a black TT!!!! Especially on AIR!!!! and post pics of your trunk setup... I need some fresh ideas!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome to the TT world! So you run Gengstout? Been a follower for a bit now.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Played-how do you like the lamx setup? As effective as you expected?

Morio- I'll have some trunk shots hopefully this weekend.

Solo- Thanks for the support, besides the TT the site and all that comes with it is my other obsession haha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GoshGengstout said:


> Played-how do you like the lamx setup? As effective as you expected?


 You get what you pay for haha. They look good, but up close you can tell they are a stick on tint. after 1 year in the elements they are beginning to bubble around the edges. I will probably be removing it and spraying them with spray tint before show season


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just do what i did. a lite coat of black ppg, than a few coates of clear.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

can you actually see your brake lights during the day though?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> can you actually see your brake lights during the day though?


 Yeah in PA you need to see them for 300 ft and some red must be visible. I have had friends get pulled over for it.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Holy Black Tails haha, I think I may go the tint route, The car has to go back to the Body Shop for a solid buff so I think when I sent it in for that I'll have them give the tails some tint.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Hell Yes :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Lil Something I've been working in the Basement, Far From Finished but this is where it's at right now..


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.jonstintedtails.com/ 

Good guys...fast service...top notch product, decent prices... 125.00 to get mine done professionally. 



















have to send in the third brake light to match this winter... 
VHT NightShades can be done through the rattle can...but is spotty on a good job and really ends up too dark. 
Lamin-X works...but can be seen and has a really dry look to it after a while. 

These use a professional clear coat tinted to varying degrees (your choice... light, light to medium, medium to dark, dark...etc). Good stuff... 


Joe


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

your management is looking good!!:thumbup:opcorn: can't wait to see more!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> can you actually see your brake lights during the day though?


 Oh yeah. It's a very lite coat of black. The pick looks super dark because it's in the shade. 



PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah in PA you need to see them for 300 ft and some red must be visible. I have had friends get pulled over for it.


 My range rover was blacked out also. Got pulled over in that, but not this. 



GoshGengstout said:


> Holy Black Tails haha, I think I may go the tint route, The car has to go back to the Body Shop for a solid buff so I think when I sent it in for that I'll have them give the tails some tint.


 Just have the shop tint em with paint. IMO the best way to tint them.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Day Two.... 


Should have the rest of my fittings and second water trap in on Monday so I can continue to be a maniac in the basement!! 
:beer:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah in PA you need to see them for 300 ft and some red must be visible. I have had friends get pulled over for it.


 well the police can pull you over for anything they like...but i've had my tails just as dark for years in PA....never been pulled over for 'em


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> well the police can pull you over for anything they like...but i've had my tails just as dark for years in PA....never been pulled over for 'em


 agreed. They pull you over for whatever they want. Fictitious or otherwise. But if youll notice, i dont have tints on my car. That allows me to avoid their BS "I stopped you cuz your tint looks too dark." pinche puerqo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Krissrock said:


> well the police can pull you over for anything they like...but i've had my tails just as dark for years in PA....never been pulled over for 'em


 Yeah most cops could care less. Some of them just like being pricks tho:thumbdown:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Its been to long.....the TT will be bagged this weekend  motivate me guys haha make sure I get this thing done.

Rs's have sold and I ended up with......


We will see soon enough.... Come on good weather!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

GoshGengstout said:


> motivate me guys haha make sure I get this thing done


Life sucks.
:laugh:


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

What are the specs on the snowflakes? 18x8 35et? Could you provide a side of the car showing the wheels a little better? :beer:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice TT. I'm getting my parts together to go on air. Are you going digital or manual?


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll snap a side shot of them this weekend, The Specs on them are: 18x8.5 ET35 All around, And I'm running 15mm Spacers on each wheel. That puts me at et20. I think when I air the car down there is going to be quite alot of camber, so I may get a bit bigger spacers. But the flakes are just my winter wheels but they will give me alot of toying around to do so I can dial in the summer ones in.



As for the air, I am using Asco Valves with a switch box. 


hahaha Life is good now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

How did the rear bag install go, everything work out as easy as I explained?

Just as a heads up on dealing with final offsets with a TTQ. For frame of reference, I'm sure you've seen my stance, and my the specs on my rear wheels are 19x8.5et13, with a 15mm spacer for a final offset of -2. There's going to be a good amount of Camber when you are aired out, I was up to 4 degrees before I got it aligned, but now I'm down to 3, and it should save my tires a bit. Thought I'd throw that out there for you to ponder when you figure out your final offsets for the Snowflakes and whatever you decide to get as your summer wheels.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> How did the rear bag install go, everything work out as easy as I explained?
> 
> Just as a heads up on dealing with final offsets with a TTQ. For frame of reference, I'm sure you've seen my stance, and my the specs on my rear wheels are 19x8.5et13, with a 15mm spacer for a final offset of -2. There's going to be a good amount of Camber when you are aired out, I was up to 4 degrees before I got it aligned, but now I'm down to 3, and it should save my tires a bit. Thought I'd throw that out there for you to ponder when you figure out your final offsets for the Snowflakes and whatever you decide to get as your summer wheels.



Hey sent you an email Solo, I really want to see your trunk setup. I need ideas for my trunk setup.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

omarquez510 said:


> Hey sent you an email Solo, I really want to see your trunk setup. I need ideas for my trunk setup.


Send me a PM... didn't get any emails.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Send me a PM... didn't get any emails.


Your inbox is full, mr popular. lol. :snowcool:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok fixed... Should be good to go :thumbup:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Solo, The bag install is literally starting in an hour haha. Thanks again for your help. Pictures will hopefully be shot tomorrow morning...Depends on how tonight goes.
:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

GoshGengstout said:


> Thanks Solo, The bag install is literally starting in an hour haha. Thanks again for your help. Pictures will hopefully be shot tomorrow morning...Depends on how tonight goes.
> :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


Good luck! Let me know if you have any questions as you go.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Its alive!

Pics tomorrow if it's not snowing.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

GoshGengstout said:


> Its alive!
> 
> Pics tomorrow if it's not snowing.


This is BS. Pics now.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

So it's done...Almost.








Still need to notch the frame, and I believe the rear bump stops are holding me up a bit, I need new struts anyway so I'll resolve that issue soon.

Overall I'm happy with the setup, just need to get it touching the ground and that should be resolved after the notch. 

Hopefully my wheels arrive next week :beer:

Then it's off to round two at the body shop.

Come on Spring!!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good! But the new struts probably won't get the rear any lower. I switched out my stocks for Bilsteins and there was little, if any, improvement at all. I know a few others have tried Koni's, which are shorter than the bilsteins, and said the same thing.

What front struts are you running? Not sure if you've ever mentioned it.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm running bag yard stuff all around, I'm on the bombers up front, those seem to have plenty on room to go down, I can feel the frame hit soon as I air down, I still need to remove or trim my fender liners as well. 

The rear still has the huge factory bump stops in as well. I was thinking of removing those when installing the new struts.

I was planning on really dialing everything in once I fit my wheels, I may need to get bigger adapters to get the fitiment right in the rear but I want to see where it all sits first.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Was it a pain to get yours aligned? My fronts have some serious toe and I don't trust the local alignment shops to much.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

GoshGengstout said:


> I'm running bag yard stuff all around, I'm on the bombers up front, those seem to have plenty on room to go down, I can feel the frame hit soon as I air down, I still need to remove or trim my fender liners as well.
> 
> The rear still has the huge factory bump stops in as well. I was thinking of removing those when installing the new struts.
> 
> ...


I'm tucking my 19's with my fender liners still in, but I still have around 20 or so psi in the bags when I get the fender liners on the tires. Definitely get the new wheels before you worry about final stance and getting everything perfect. Funny you ask about alignment, I just got it down. I have a shop over here that I've watched align race cars and SCCA cars on a regular basis, so I took it over to him. The only way you can align the car is at ride height, and if you're not using a leveling system, your alignment will probably never be perfect, since bag pressure varies, even if it reads the same psi on Friday as it did on Monday.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Haha o man if only there was someone like that around here, I'll heed your advice on the alignment though I'm pretty sure there's a shop I can bring it to that will let me help, I'll sit in the car and get it to ride height and let them get it the best they can. It's not pulling to any particular side while driving so hopefully a few small adjustments will prevent me from eating tires.

Thanks again for your pointers on the rear they were a breeze knowing exactly what to do!


Off topic....both my stock springs were broken.....sketchy....one was broken after the top two coils and the other was on the last ring on the bottom. Though it is an 03 so hah


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

High res now or death!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I upped there size and added one just for you hahah:thumbup:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey my beater made it into the pics


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

GoshGengstout said:


> I upped there size and added one just for you hahah:thumbup:


:heart:

Ever thought of painting the Flakes gold? 

I need to get my ish together and get my filler plate, and QS grill


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

those wheels look great on the TT. Amazing. Tried to go to Flickr to get the big ones, but album is marked as private. 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> High res now or death!


Those look so much better than the photoshops that were put out. :heart:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, I unlocked the photos on flickr so feel free to grab the large ones. 

I havent put any though into doing anything to the flakes because the finish is seriously amazing, If it's decent over the next few days I'll clean the car and wheels and get good pictures.

Frame get's notched friday so once thats done i'll give it a proper shoot with the flakes on!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

This guy!!!! haha Fun times at the blake residence.. specially with all that sketchy **** happening haha :laugh:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Hell Yes Mr Teebo...As always. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

GoshGengstout said:


> Hell Yes Mr Teebo...As always. Thanks for the help!!


For suree homie... for a night like that ill be there all the time lmao


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks amazing!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks!!!

I promise it will only get better! 


Finally put this lil ditty in today.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

cool stuff dawg 
welcome the the bagged-tt world 
enjoy it before EVERY one starts doing it


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Get that off blizie son?? use to be in the jetta haha :thumbup:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes sir, needed something smaller then the forged one I had.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Woke up this morning and wanted Pancakes!!!! So I made Pancakes...then shot these....









Maybe in the next few weeks i'll test fit my wheels for summer!!!
:beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks really nice :beer:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Soooo I finally picked up the TT from the body shop this weekend, I'm still waiting on my adapters so my summer wheels are not on the car, however I guess it looked good enough to alot of people to take home this on sunday!



The body work came out looking pretty fresh!!





I also finally installed my carbon bits I bought recently!





And a quick shot takin of me holding my upside down freshly won trophy!!!


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

The TT looked great at the show man :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The last pic is the best:laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow body shop did a great job on paint.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

I can't wait to get these dammm wheels on.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

So one time I decided to put my car into summer mode...




I need to attach my center caps, then give it a proper shoot! More soon :beer:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Forgot to put these in here. Big changes soon!!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

